# That hand signal



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the true meaning behind that little hand signal that the Rox love to use.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/MarkCiz/sura2copy.jpg


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

kuen1 said:


> This is the true meaning behind that little hand signal that the Rox love to use.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/MarkCiz/sura2copy.jpg



Aww come on. That was just mean. LOL.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

That's nice.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Look at this Mavs fans


Movies named after the Mavs-Rockets series

Rocket fans POV
Game 1: Terminator
Game 2: Terminator 2
Game 3: Die Hard: with a vengeance
Game 4: Crouching mavs hidden whistle
Game 5: Eyes wide shut.

Game 6: Clutch City Relives
Game 7: Clutch City Relives Part II


Mavs fans POV
I know what Yao's going to do this summer

or 

My Big Soft Chinese Center




Just a little humor.  Go Rockets!!!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

kuen1 said:


> This is the true meaning behind that little hand signal that the Rox love to use.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/MarkCiz/sura2copy.jpg


Greatness...I'd put it as my avatar, but I cant seem to figure out how to put in a custom one. All its letting me do is put up logos or players. Any help?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice might as well create the Gone fishing pictures for the Rockets as well.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Heh Heh ;o)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Greatness...I'd put it as my avatar, but I cant seem to figure out how to put in a custom one. All its letting me do is put up logos or players. Any help?


*You need to become a supporting member to use custom avatars......*


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Nice might as well create the Gone fishing pictures for the Rockets as well.


Wow, you sure act like the series is over, wouldn't it be FUN if it came back and bit you in the ***, huh?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Ohh and about the Bob Sura hand sign,,,i have to agree its pretty funny. im not biased, even i had a good laugh, thanks, i needed that one.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Wow, you sure act like the series is over, wouldn't it be FUN if it came back and bit you in the ***, huh?


For the record...this series is NOT over in any way, shape or form. The games have not been easy for any team and it will be very hard to close either team out. The Mavs will have their work cut out for them in H-Town for game 6. I of course hope that they give them a crushing defeat. A 4 game sweep that ends their season on their own floor would be lovely to say the least. 
Sorry Rox fans. Barry, the hand signal, the "germanator" talk etc have really made me dislike your team. I'm not Catholic, but I'll be stopping by a church to light a candle and say a prayer asking God to strike down the Rox with a brutal end to their season. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk had the kiss tounge thing going on that was AWesome he doesnt need to make no hand signs.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk had the kiss tounge thing going on that was AWesome he doesnt need to make no hand signs.


Im sorry, but that was SICK. At least our sign looks much better than Dirk showing the world his awful grill.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *You need to become a supporting member to use custom avatars......*


And what exactly is a "supporting member"?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

What are you talking about man he has white teeth and straight ones at least. Josh howard has some jacked up teeth and he has braces now. But Tmac has a lazy eye ever noticed that ?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Nice might as well create the Gone fishing pictures for the Rockets as well.


dont use the gone fishing stuff as of yet. we still only have defeated this team 3 times. we could easily lose the next two. by all means if we win thursday then you can say this but not yet.

btw that is pretty funny.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The story that is reported behind the hand signal is that Vin Baker, John Barry, and Ryan Bowen created the signal during a trip to a topless bar.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

that gone fishing stuff was old I know as long as they have tracy look out.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Small donation of money I believe it to be.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

he looks like he's doing "The Shocker" :eek8:


----------

